# ATITool to detect any programs running to set profile.



## ARTOSOFT (Mar 10, 2007)

Is it possible to ATITool to recognize/detect some programs and set its profiles accordingly?

Because, ATITool doesn't know if SimCity4 is running, and it does not set to my overclocking profile.

Or, I missed something here :shadedshu .

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Mar 10, 2007)

It's quite easy - just open ATITool, click on settings, go down to 3D-Detection and click on exception list.

Hope that's what you're after 

Edit: you'll obviously want to use the 'force' mode


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Mar 12, 2007)

Uh..., I missed that.  I though exception list means ignored applications only.

Thank you, I will set it right now...

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes, force mode work for me  .

Thanks!

Regards,
Arto.


----------

